# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2018)



## luismeteo3 (4 Jul 2018 às 20:12)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2018 às 12:39)

Postado quarta às 15:47 

12 sistemas já se formaram em 2018,  sendo que três chegaram a força de tufão (Jelawat, Maliksi e Prapiroon).
Pelo menos 30 mortes foram registradas devido aos ciclones e os prejuízos são estimados em 587 milhões de dólares.

Tempestade tropical Maria se formou próximo de Guam.
Chuva e ventos fortes estão afetando a região no momento. 
A pressão em alguns locais chegou a 984 mbar e as rajadas de vento a quase 90 km/h.

O ciclone pode ser o primeiro Super Tufão de 2018 de acordo com os modelos.
As ilhas de Okinawa devem observar este sistema.











Guam


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2018 às 12:40)

Postado quarta às 16:41
Queda de 10 mb em 1h na Base aérea de Andersen.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2018 às 12:41)

Postado quarta às 16:54
Maria pode passar por rápida intensificação nas próximas 24 horas.
GFS e HWRF  são os modelos mais agressivo e indicam ciclone chegando na categoria 5.

HWRF







GFS pico de intensidade - 900 hPa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2018 às 12:42)

Postado 17 horas atrás

Maria se tornou um tufão.
Rápida intensificação em andamento.














GFS prevendo um intenso ciclone.
Pressão chega a 894 mbar!!!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2018 às 12:44)

Super Tufão Maria está no limite para ser atualizado para categoria 5 novamente.
Ciclone pelo que vi, foi brevemente um categoria 5 durante a madrugada.
Agora devido ao ciclo de substituição foi rebaixada para categoria 4.

*10W MARIA 180706 0000 16.0N 142.0E WPAC 140 918*

Como no Pacífico Oeste, não existe voos de reconhecimento, eles são extremamente conservadores nas estimativas.
O ciclone está passando por um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho neste momento, assim que terminar, deve voltar ganhar força.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2018 às 16:12)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2018 às 18:00)

Maria enfrentando problemas para se intensificar novamente.
O ciclone acabou engolindo um pouco de ar seco no momento do ciclo de substituição da parede do olho.
Todos os modelos agora indicam o ciclone mais ao sul, podendo afetar Taiwan.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2018 às 06:08)

Maria ainda está enfrentando problemas com ar seco, mas mesmo assim conseguiu se intensificar.
O ciclone voltou a ser classificado como um Super Tufão de categoria 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2018 às 06:09)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2018 às 06:26)

Super Tufão Maria


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jul 2018 às 18:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jul 2018 às 14:10)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jul 2018 às 14:17)

Maria perdeu força e agora é categoria 4.
Um novo ciclo de substituição da parede do olho vai começar.
Ilhas Japoneses devem ser afetadas em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jul 2018 às 14:18)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2018 às 14:14)

Tufão Maria fez landfall em Miyakojima, Japão.
A pressão mínima chegou a 945 mbar.

METAR (ROMY) - 945 mb
METAR: ROMY 100700Z 11009KT 070V140 2000 R22/0900V1600U -SHRA BR FEW004 BKN012 27/27 Q0945


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2018 às 14:16)

Vídeos

No olho:
https://www.pscp.tv/ExtremeStorms/1djGXnyBZnExZ


Sol no momento em que o olho passava sobre a ilha.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2018 às 14:17)

Passagem do tufão:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2018 às 14:18)

Estação de Miyakojima, Japão.
Em vermelho quando o olho passou sobre a ilha.







O tufão e bem mais fraco que previsto.
As maiores rajadas ficaram ao redor de 150/160 km/h.
Os ventos sustentados mostram que o ciclone era categoria 1 e não 3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2018 às 14:19)

Taiwan já começou a sentir os efeitos do ciclone.
Alguns locais já acumulam mais de 100 mm, sendo o maior acumulado por enquanto é de 117 mm em Lanshengchiao.
Em Pengchiayu as rajadas de vento já chegam a 126 km/h.

Taiwan radar: https://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/observe/radar/
Taiwan chuva: https://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/observe/rainfall/ha_100.htm


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2018 às 22:57)

Isto promete...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2018 às 23:00)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #27 - 3:00 AM JST July 21 2018
*SEVERE TROPICAL STORM AMPIL (T1810)*
===========================================================
130 km east southeast of Naha (Okinawa Prefecture)

At 18:00 PM UTC, Severe Tropical Storm Ampil (985 hPa) located at 25.6N 129.0E has 10 minute sustained winds of 50 knots with gusts of 70 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving north northwest at 14 knots.

Gale Force Winds
================
270 NM from the center in northeastern quadrant
180 NM from the center in southwestern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T3.0

Forecast and Intensity
======================
24 HRS: 29.7N 123.5E - 55 knots (CAT 2/Severe Tropical Storm) East China Sea
48 HRS: 32.6N 118.8E - 35 knots (CAT 1/Tropical Storm) Over land Central China
72 HRS: 35.2N 115.6E - Tropical Depression Over land Northern China

-------------------------------------

Tropical Disturbance Summary
TROPICAL DEPRESSION 1000 HPA AT 18N 117E ESE SLOWLY.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 16:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 22:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 22:25)




----------



## rokleon (4 Ago 2018 às 13:40)

*Typhoon Shanshan to threaten Japan next week*



> There are two scenarios for Shanshan’s track next week, each with significantly different impacts to Japan.
> The first scenario would take Shanshan, as a powerful typhoon, westward into or near the east coast of Honshu. The storm could reach a strength equal to a Category 2 hurricane in the Atlantic and east Pacific oceans.
> This would bring significant impacts to the Japan mainland with the greatest risk for damaging winds and flooding rainfall across eastern and northern Honshu, including the Greater Tokyo Area.





> The other scenario would take Shanshan northward more quickly, allowing it to continue on a north to northeast track through the middle of next week and keeping it several hundred miles to the east of Japan.
> This would still result in rough seas and surf around Japan while keeping the threat for damaging winds offshore.
> As the storm begins to approach eastern Japan early next week, rough seas and surf will begin to reach the eastern coastline of Japan and also threaten shipping interests in the region.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 20:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 20:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 11:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 11:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 17:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 20:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2018 às 11:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2018 às 15:02)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #25 - 21:00 PM JST August 30 2018
*TYPHOON JEBI (T1821)*
===========================================================
East of the Northern Mariana Islands

At 12:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Jebi (950 hPa) located at 17.8N 146.9E has 10 minute sustained winds of 85 knots with gusts of 120 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving west at 11 knots.

Storm Force Winds
=================
40 NM from the center

Gale Force Winds
===================
180 NM from the center in northern quadrant
150 NM From the center in southern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T5.5

Forecast and Intensity
===========================
24 HRS: 18.7N 142.0E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) West of the Northern Mariana Islands
48 HRS: 21.1N 137.8E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea South of Japan
72 HRS: 24.4N 135.2E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea South of Japan


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2018 às 20:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2018 às 20:25)




----------



## rokleon (1 Set 2018 às 18:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2018 às 21:59)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #43 - 3:00 AM JST September 2 2018
*TYPHOON JEBI (T1821)*
===========================================================
Sea South of Japan

At 18:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Jebi (925 hPa) located at 21.8N 136.5E has 10 minute sustained winds of 100 knots with gusts of 140 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving northwest at 11 knots.

Storm Force Winds
=================
80 NM from the center

Gale Force Winds
===================
180 NM from the center in northeastern quadrant
150 NM From the center in southwestern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T6.5

Forecast and Intensity
===========================
24 HRS: 25.3N 133.9E - 95 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) about 280 km east of Minami-Daito Island (Okinawa Prefecture)
48 HRS: 29.8N 133.0E - 85 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) about 210 km east southeast of Tanegashima (Kagoshima Prefecture)
72 HRS: 40.9N 138.9E - 60 knots (CAT 2/Severe Tropical Storm) Off the coast of Akita Prefecture


----------



## rokleon (1 Set 2018 às 22:42)

O 'olho'
É considerado o mais forte ciclone este ano, até agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2018 às 15:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2018 às 20:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 19:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 17:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 18:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 18:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 18:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 08:11)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #9 - 15:00 PM JST September 8 2018
*TROPICAL STORM MANGKHUT (T1822)*
===============================================================
Marshall Islands

At 6:00 AM UTC, Tropical Storm Mangkhut (996 hPa) located at 14.3N 161.1E has 10 minute sustained winds of 40 knots with gusts of 60 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving west northwest at 15 knots.

Gale Force Winds
=================
150 NM from the center

Dvorak Intensity: T2.5

Forecast and Intensity
========================
24 HRS: 14.8N 154.3E - 55 knots (CAT 2/Severe Tropical Storm) Sea Near Chuuk island
48 HRS: 13.5N 147.1E - 70 knots (CAT 3/Strong Typhoon) East of the Mariana Islands
72 HRS: 13.3N 142.4E - 85 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) West of the Mariana Islands


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 08:13)




----------



## Orion (8 Set 2018 às 13:33)

> 96 HRS, VALID AT:
> *120600Z* --- 15.4N 138.5E
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS - 130 KT, GUSTS 160 KT
> WIND RADII VALID OVER OPEN WATER ONLY
> ...



O tufão Mangkhut vai ser um colosso.

Os ventos com força de furacão (64 nós) serão sentidos até 111 quilómetros do olho e os ventos com intensidade de tempestade tropical (34 nós) até quase 400 quilómetros (no quadrante noroeste).


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 15:21)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #19 - 21:00 PM JST September 9 2018
*TYPHOON MANGKHUT (T1822)*
===============================================================
Sea Near Chuuk

At 12:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Mangkhut (970 hPa) located at 15.1N 151.4E has 10 minute sustained winds of 70 knots with gusts of 100 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving west at 17 knots.

Storm Force Winds
==================
60 NM from the center

Gale Force Winds
=================
180 NM from the center

Dvorak Intensity: T4.5

Forecast and Intensity
========================
24 HRS: 14.3N 145.0E - 90 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Near the Mariana Islands
48 HRS: 14.2N 139.2E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea East of the Philippines
72 HRS: 14.7N 134.2E - 110 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea East of the Philippines


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 23:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 10:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 10:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 22:49)

Mangkhut (W Pac). 21:12 UTC. Image source: RAMMB/CIRA (Slider).


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 16:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 18:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 21:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 22:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2018 às 10:44)

Tufão Mangkhut em aproximação ás Filipinas...


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2018 às 17:48)

Ventos sustentados de 269 km/h agora mesmo


----------



## Stinger (13 Set 2018 às 22:43)

Web para assistir este colosso

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 23:15)

Dados das Filipinas  http://noah.up.edu.ph/#/

IM Local  https://twitter.com/dost_pagasa

Nas Filipinas o ciclone chama-se Ompong.


----------



## nunosr (13 Set 2018 às 23:20)




----------



## Cinza (14 Set 2018 às 08:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 10:19)




----------



## Pek (14 Set 2018 às 11:53)

Desviou algo para o norte






Um par de capturas de hoje do visualizador do satélite Himawari:







Ao anoitecer:


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Set 2018 às 16:17)

[QUOTE="Pek, post: 692591, member: 40" [/QUOTE]

Vai então ser mais perto de Macau não é? 

Estou a ficar nervosa e com medo. Não pensei que atingisse este grau.  A minha filha está no Campus Universitário na ilha da Taipa. A UC mandou os alunos preparerem mochila com água bolachas, medicamentos SOS, passaportes envolvidos em plástico, telemóveis carregados. Tudo junto a cada estudante pois em caso de sos pode ser necessário.


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2018 às 17:00)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Vai então ser mais perto de Macau não é?



Sim, um pouco mais, mas ainda pode mudar levemente a trajetória. A previsão atual é que passará por lá mais fraco, mas ainda poderoso com ventos sustentados de 213 km/h.




Maria Papoila disse:


> Estou a ficar nervosa e com medo. Não pensei que atingisse este grau.  A minha filha está no Campus Universitário na ilha da Taipa. A UC mandou os alunos preparerem mochila com água bolachas, medicamentos SOS, passaportes envolvidos em plástico, telemóveis carregados. Tudo junto a cada estudante pois em caso de sos pode ser necessário.



É bom que eles estejam preparados. Fica tranquila, seguro que as autoridades lidam adequadamente com um fenômeno dessas características. Uma afetuosa saudação e ânimo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 17:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 17:25)




----------



## Pek (14 Set 2018 às 17:28)

Intensificação das últimas horas:


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2018 às 18:22)

Deixo alguns links:

https://himawari8.nict.go.jp/
http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/himawari-8.asp
http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-ti...zoom=4&img=1&vars=11111000000000000000&loop=0


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 18:34)

Já não vai haver défice de precipitação no norte das Filipinas


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 18:40)

Está para breve o _landfall_.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 18:48)

http://bagong.pagasa.dost.gov.ph/







Clicar onde assinalei com a seta vermelha e depois no canto superior direito para os diversos produtos disponíveis. Não há muitas estações oficiais na zona do _landfall_.


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2018 às 18:51)

Ai está






Edito:





Impressionante


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2018 às 18:52)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Vai então ser mais perto de Macau não é?
> 
> Estou a ficar nervosa e com medo. Não pensei que atingisse este grau.  A minha filha está no Campus Universitário na ilha da Taipa. A UC mandou os alunos preparerem mochila com água bolachas, medicamentos SOS, passaportes envolvidos em plástico, telemóveis carregados. Tudo junto a cada estudante pois em caso de sos pode ser necessário.



 http://www.smg.gov.mo/smg/p_index.htm

Conheces?


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Set 2018 às 19:45)

Pek disse:


> É bom que eles estejam preparados.!





Orion disse:


> Conheces?


Tenho estado nas ultimas horas a seguir pelo Windy. So hoje me apercebi da intensidade do tufão. Na verdade ela está bem e eu regressei a Lisboa e embrenhei-me no meu dia-a-dia. Só esta tarde senti que a miúda esta cheia de medo e fiquei (estou) super nervosa. Ela falou com uma colega que apanhou o tufão grande do ano passado e que lhe disse que o prédio da residência abana mas que é muitissimo seguro. Irá ter tempo para dormir, jogar e através dos dados moveis contactar comigo e com os amigos de Portugal.

O windy mostra bem a intensidade feroz do animal ...

https://www.windy.com/?24.046,120.674,4,m:d7bajCi


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 19:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 20:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 20:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 22:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 22:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 22:50)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #61 - 3:00 AM JST September 15 2018
*TYPHOON MANGKHUT (T1822)*
===============================================================
Sea East of the Philippines

At 18:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Mangkhut (905 hPa) located at 18.0N 122.3E has 10 minute sustained winds of 110 knots with gusts of 155 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving west northwest at 17 knots.

Storm Force Winds
==================
120 NM from the center in eastern quadrant
90 NM from the center in western quadrant

Gale Force Winds
=================
400 NM from the center in eastern quadrant
300 NM from the center in western quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T7.0

Forecast and Intensity
========================
24 HRS: 19.8N 116.8E - 85 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) South China Sea
48 HRS: 21.9N 110.0E - 70 knots (CAT 3/Strong Typhoon) over land Southern China
72 HRS: 22.7N 104.2E - Tropical Depression over land Vietnam


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 22:54)




----------



## rokleon (14 Set 2018 às 23:36)

*Typhoon Mangkhut brings blinding rain to northern Philippines*
Warnings issued to 4.2 million people considered vulnerable to the most destructive effects

4 milhões de pessoas potencialmente atingidas futuramente. Caso este seja o exato trajeto. A cidade de Hanoi em destaque (no mapa da notícia que refiro) mas o tufão deverá descer a sua categoria, não deixando de ser bastante elevada (por esta descrição qualitativa será cat 3 quando atingir Hanoi)


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 11:01)




----------



## Orion (15 Set 2018 às 13:49)

https://twitter.com/cnnphilippines & https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/14/world/asia/ompong-typhoon-philippines-mangkhut.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 21:44)




----------



## rokleon (16 Set 2018 às 09:38)

*Category 2 Mangkhut May be a Top-Ten Costliest Typhoon for China*

*Typhoon Mangkhut sends debris flying as it approaches Hong Kong*



> Fierce winds have already torn off roofs, smashed windows and downed trees in Hong Kong, as authorities warned of the threat of storm surges and flooding from torrential rain. The city is almost entirely shut down.
> Mangkhut was recorded packing sustained winds of 173 kilometers per hour (107 miles per hour) and guests up to 223 kilometers per hour (138 miles per hour) as the storm's eye passed south of the territory in the early afternoon, according to the HKO.


Ventos sustentados: 173 km/h e rajadas até 223 km/h. (Hong Kong)


----------



## nunosr (16 Set 2018 às 11:32)

Incrível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 12:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 12:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 12:41)




----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Set 2018 às 14:20)

Vamos ver amanhã como está a cidade...
Os alunos neste momento não podem sair das residências.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 16:23)




----------



## rokleon (16 Set 2018 às 20:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 23:01)

Este vídeo é absolutamente incrível!


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Set 2018 às 10:31)

No Campus Universitário as árvores todas no chão mas nem um vidro se partiu. Todavia, apesar da segurança dos edifícios sentia-se corrente de ar pelos corredores e o som lá fora era aterrador. Houve falhas de luz apenas muito pontualmente e por pouco tempo. Apesar dos alunos terem abastecido os frigoríficos do quarto foram sempre servidas as refeições nas cantinas das residências.

Cá vai uma foto tirada esta manhã na Universidade de Macau.O Imgur está muito picuinhas e por isso não consigo postar as outras.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2018 às 10:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 20:11)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #17 - 3:00 AM JST September 23 2018
*TYPHOON TRAMI (T1824)*
==============================================================
Sea East of the Philippines

At 18:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Trami (975 hPa) located at 17.1N 136.2E has 10 minute sustained winds of 65 knots with gusts of 95 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving west at 15 knots.

Storm Force Winds
====================
45 NM from the center

Gale Force Winds
=================
210 NM from the center in northeastern quadrant
120 NM from the center in southwestern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T4.0

Forecast and Intensity
========================
24 HRS: 18.3N 132.5E - 85 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea East of the Philippines
48 HRS: 19.5N 129.7E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea East of the Philippines
72 HRS: 20.1N 128.7E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea South of Okinawa


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 20:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 20:15)




----------



## Aspvl (22 Set 2018 às 22:02)

Pelo que estive a ver o ECMWF está a modelar um tufão «pouco» agressivo e com trajectória a preocupar principalmente as Filipinas e Taiwan. Já o GFS modela um tufão bastante violento e com trajectória a divergir para Norte, afectando o Japão.

GFS




ECMWF (à mesma hora)


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2018 às 12:45)

O ciclone está a ganhar intensidade. Por agora o olho é pequeno mas daqui a alguns dias pode estar muito maior.











Do aviso das 9z (JTWC):



> TY TRAMI HAS RAPIDLY INTENSIFIED 45 KNOTS OVER THE PAST 24 HOURS FROM 50 KNOTS TO THE CURRENT INTENSITY OF 95 KNOTS


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 15:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 15:09)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #23 - 21:00 PM JST September 23 2018
*TYPHOON TRAMI (T1824)*
==============================================================
Sea East of the Philippines

At 12:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Trami (950 hPa) located at 17.5N 133.3E has 10 minute sustained winds of 85 knots with gusts of 120 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving west northwest at 10 knots.

Storm Force Winds
====================
80 NM from the center

Gale Force Winds
=================
240 NM from the center in northeastern quadrant
150 NM from the center in southwestern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T5.5

Forecast and Intensity
========================
24 HRS: 19.1N 130.0E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea East of the Philippines
48 HRS: 19.8N 128.7E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea East of the Philippines
72 HRS: 20.4N 128.4E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea South of Okinawa


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 21:58)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #25 - 3:00 AM JST September 24 2018
*TYPHOON TRAMI (T1824)*
==============================================================
Sea East of the Philippines

At 18:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Trami (935 hPa) located at 18.1N 132.3E has 10 minute sustained winds of 95 knots with gusts of 135 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving west northwest at 10 knots.

Storm Force Winds
====================
90 NM from the center

Gale Force Winds
=================
240 NM from the center in northern quadrant
150 NM from the center in southern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T6.0

Forecast and Intensity
========================
24 HRS: 19.6N 129.3E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea East of the Philippines
48 HRS: 20.0N 128.8E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea South of Okinawa
72 HRS: 20.5N 128.6E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea South of Okinawa


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 21:59)




----------



## Aspvl (23 Set 2018 às 23:05)

O ECMWF parece juntar-se ao GFS e neste momento o Japão deve começar a preocupar-se para mais um ciclone violento, pouco tempo depois do Jebi...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 11:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 11:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 13:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 20:36)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #33 - 3:00 AM JST September 25 2018
*TYPHOON TRAMI (T1824)*
==============================================================
Sea East of the Philippines

At 18:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Trami (915 hPa) located at 19.6N 129.1E has 10 minute sustained winds of 105 knots with gusts of 150 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving west northwest at 7 knots.

Storm Force Winds
====================
100 NM from the center

Gale Force Winds
=================
270 NM from the center in northern quadrant
200 NM from the center in southern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T6.5

Forecast and Intensity
========================
24 HRS: 20.2N 128.9E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea South of Okinawa
48 HRS: 21.1N 129.1E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea South of Okinawa
72 HRS: 22.0N 128.0E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea South of Okinawa


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 20:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 11:12)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #37 - 15:00 PM JST September 25 2018
*TYPHOON TRAMI (T1824)*
==============================================================
Sea East of the Philippines

At 6:00 AM UTC, Typhoon Trami (915 hPa) located at 19.8N 128.9E has 10 minute sustained winds of 105 knots with gusts of 150 knots. The cyclone is reported as almost stationary.

Storm Force Winds
====================
100 NM from the center

Gale Force Winds
=================
270 NM from the center in northern quadrant
220 NM from the center in southern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T6.5

Forecast and Intensity
========================
24 HRS: 20.6N 129.1E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea South of Okinawa
48 HRS: 21.2N 128.7E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea South of Okinawa
72 HRS: 22.7N 126.7E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea South of Okinawa


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 14:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 17:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 17:05)




----------



## rokleon (28 Set 2018 às 14:26)

*Powerful Typhoon Trami to slam Japan with life-threatening impacts*






Avisos:





~
https://www.jma.go.jp/en/warn/index.html



> Hurricane/Typhoon > 74 mph (maximum wind speed of 259 km/h)


 Ventos com atual vel. máxima: 259 km/h
De: http://www.gdacs.org/report.aspx?eventtype=TC&eventid=1000507


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 14:28)

rokleon disse:


> *Powerful Typhoon Trami to slam Japan with life-threatening impacts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post fantástico, obrigado!


----------



## rokleon (28 Set 2018 às 14:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Post fantástico, obrigado!


De nada! Se bem que um dos mapas, reparei à posteriori, está desatualizado 2 dias (dia 26)


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 15:27)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #63 - 21:00 PM JST September 28 2018
*TYPHOON TRAMI (T1824)*
==============================================================
200 km East Southeast of Miyako-jima (Okinawa Prefecture)

At 12:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Trami (950 hPa) located at 23.8N 126.9E has 10 minute sustained winds of 85 knots with gusts of 120 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving north northwest at 8 knots.

Storm Force Winds
====================
120 NM from the center

Gale Force Winds
=================
350 NM from the center in northeastern quadrant
300 NM from the center in southwestern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T5.5

Forecast and Intensity
========================
24 HRS: 27.6N 128.1E - 95 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) About 160 km west southwest of Amami Oshima (Kagoshima Prefecture)
48 HRS: 34.6N 136.1E - 80 knots (CAT 3/Strong Typhoon) Over land Honshu region (Nara Prefecture)
72 HRS: 46.6N 157.0E - Extratropical Low East of Chishima (Kuril Islands)


----------



## rokleon (30 Set 2018 às 10:14)

Typhoon Trami injures 50, readies direct hit on Japan mainland
Read more at https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/japan-typhoon-trami-okinawa-10773292

Como as imagens que colo aqui atualizam-se em tempo real deixo aqui um print guardado no meu imgur, do mapa atual, meteorológico:

(por exemplo o mapa de avisos no território nipónico que postei a 28-09 não estava todo laranja, era até maioritariamente amarelo, e houve essa atualização e a imagem mudou)


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 12:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 12:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 14:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 16:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 11:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 15:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 15:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 21:35)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #29 - 3:00 AM JST October 2 2018
*TYPHOON KONG-REY (T1825)*
==============================================================
Sea East of the Philippines

At 18:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Kong-rey (915 hPa) located at 17.2N 133.7E has 10 minute sustained winds of 105 knots with gusts of 150 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving northwest at 9 knots.

Storm Force Winds
================
90 NM from the center

Gale Force Winds
==================
240 NM from the center

Dvorak Intensity: T6.5

Forecast and Intensity
========================
24 HRS: 19.3N 130.6E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea East of the Philippines
48 HRS: 21.8N 127.8E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) About 420 km southeast of Miyako-jima (Okinawa Prefecture)
72 HRS: 24.5N 125.6E - 95 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sakishima Islands (Okinawa Prefecture)


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 21:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 21:50)

Taiwan Central Weather Bureau:

Typhoon KONG-REY (201825)

Analysis
1800UTC 01 October 2018

Center Location　17.30N　133.60E

Movement NW 15km/hr

Minimum Pressure 910 hpa

Maximum Wind Speed 55 m/s

Gust 68 m/s

Radius of 15m/s 250km

Radius of 25m/s 80km


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2018 às 20:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 14:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 14:04)

----- Current Analysis -----
Date : 24 OCT 2018 Time : 114000 UTC
Lat : 14:38:59 N Lon : 146:15:00 E

*CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
7.5 / 898.3mb/155.0kt*

Final T# Adj T# Raw T#
7.5 7.8 7.9

Estimated radius of max. wind based on IR : 21 km

Center Temp : +22.9C Cloud Region Temp : -81.0C

Scene Type : EYE

*ADT estimate now sub 900mb





*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 14:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 15:10)

11 PM AEDT Wed Oct 24 2018
Position 14.6 N 146.2 E
*Maximum Winds 178 mph Gusts 219 mph *
Movement NW at 11 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 15:43)

13 minutes ago:

BULLETIN
Super Typhoon Yutu (31W) Advisory Number 13
National Weather Service Tiyan GU WP312018
1222 AM ChST Thu Oct 25 2018

*...EYE OF SUPER TYPHOON YUTU NEAR TINIAN AND SAIPAN...

CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY
--------------------------
Catastrophic winds for Tinian and Saipan are imminent!




*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 16:00)

*RIP Ilhas Marianas...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 16:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 16:44)

Imagem de Saipan... inimaginável destruição a acontecer neste momento a  uma bonita ilha e cidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 16:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 17:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 17:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 19:10)




----------



## Orion (24 Out 2018 às 21:02)

A estação do aeroporto de Saipan não resistiu. Ficam os últimos registos:






---






Aquando da passagem pelas ilhas, o ciclone estava em processo de substituição do olho.

O radar de Guam está em baixo. Não captou a passagem completa do ciclone.


----------



## Éire (24 Out 2018 às 21:33)

A Saipan, uma rajada de 90 nós (167 kph) às 1444Z quebreu o anemómetro. Pressão poucos minutos antes foi 28.21 inHg (955.3 hPa).


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 22:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 22:34)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #29 - 3:00 AM JST October 25 2018
*TYPHOON YUTU (T1826)*
===========================================================
West of Mariana Islands

At 18:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Yutu (905 hPa) located at 15.4N 145.3E has 10 minute sustained winds of 115 knots with gusts of 165 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving northwest at 11 knots.

Storm Force Winds
==================
80 nm from the center

Gale Force Winds
=================
240 nm from the center in northeastern quadrant
180 nm from the center in southwestern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T7.5

Forecast and Intensity
============================
24 HRS 16.7N 141.7E - 120 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) West Of Mariana Islands
48 HRS 17.7N 136.9E - 115 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea East of the Philippines
72 HRS 18.2N 131.7E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Sea East of the Philippines


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2018 às 13:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2018 às 20:02)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #37 - 3:00 AM JST October 26 2018
*TYPHOON YUTU (T1826)*
===========================================================
West of Mariana Islands

At 18:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Yutu (905 hPa) located at 16.5N 141.4E has 10 minute sustained winds of 95 knots with gusts of 135 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving west at 9 knots.

Storm Force Winds
==================
80 nm from the center

Gale Force Winds
=================
325 nm from the center in northeastern quadrant
180 nm from the center in southwestern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T6.0

Forecast and Intensity
============================
24 HRS 17.5N 136.3E - 95 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea East of the Philippines
48 HRS 18.2N 131.2E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon Sea East of the Philippines
72 HRS 17.8N 127.6E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea East of the Philippines


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2018 às 12:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 15:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 15:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 20:30)




----------

